# Brake Light Flasher Module?



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

The CHMSL on my 2018 flashes and I see it on other '18 Chevys.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Might want to check local laws. They can be illegal. 

Personally, I hate them. If you ever get stuck behind one in slow traffic. You'll understand why. If they'd flash on harder than normal braking, that's one thing. But every time the brake pedal is pushed. *%#$ no. It teaches you to ignore their light. In a rear-end collision, the other driver could claim "defective equipment" and shift the responsibility of the accident.


----------



## pelfrank (Mar 23, 2015)

You can verify here, some models are adjustable not to be annoying. I got the M1 model, happy with it, been two years now.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Might want to check local laws. They can be illegal.
> 
> Personally, I hate them. If you ever get stuck behind one in slow traffic. You'll understand why. If they'd flash on harder than normal braking, that's one thing. But every time the brake pedal is pushed. *%#$ no. It teaches you to ignore their light. In a rear-end collision, the other driver could claim "defective equipment" and shift the responsibility of the accident.


I’m only interest in trying to combat distracted driving, having been victim to several rear ends in the past. The fact that it is annoying to drivers does not concern me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

